# If you fish for sockeye, this is a must read...



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Link to a fishing forum I go a lot. Though I don't join any more threads. I am posting trying to inform other.

If you fish for sockeye, this is a MUST READ


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll have to read it. All the Coho cramming the entrance to the Seymour River where laughing at me an hour ago


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

This is a major problem on the Fraser. I spent two days out there this weekend and saw one of these coho for myself. Can't say how important it is to identify the fish you're landing prior to "beach surfing" your catch. It's stories like this that will shut down the sockeye fishery right quick. It only takes a few minutes to read the regs and go through the fish potentially in the river you're fishing. Know your catch before you catch it!


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

Good post charles, I do have to agree with the one guy who said that the pictures in the reg. book aren't very clear, that and they don't give you a book online when you get your license. So new anglers might never even look at the salmon identification section of a booklet they will never receive! It can be confusing if you don't start fishing with a teacher who knows these things. 

Curtis


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats horrible, they are closing the native fishing back home soon due to the coho coming through now.


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

aquaflora said:


> It can be confusing if you don't start fishing with a teacher who knows these things.
> 
> Curtis


Good point, but if you were going to go buy a hunting permit with a tag wouldn't you think that person would take the time to learn how to identify his target properly? As you can see, this is a soft spot for me... it's pure laziness and there's no excuse for not knowing with all the resources available out there today. Perhaps people should have to take an identification test prior to getting their salmon tag? Sorry for the rant... it angers me when people blame their lack of knowledge to their own laziness. It's just another example of how today's society expects everything to be provided to them.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

When i was in highschool the DFO gave everyone dogtag keychains with pictures and guides to properly identifify fish. This was at a seminar at the vancouver aquarium a class i was in attended, i dont know why they don't make it a requirement for anglers to carry an identification guide with their license.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Charles, good effort.


----------

